# Plastic Sculpts



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

So, I was looking around for a new army to occupy my time with, and my eyes were drawn to the Vampire Counts. I particularly liked the idea of the Blood Knights. I mean, they're vampires on knights, how cool is that! 

(Cavalry was one of my criteria for a new army, since I'm a skaven player, I have a bit of horse envy.)

But then I looked on GW and realized that not only were the Blood Knights all metal, but the Black Knights (the slightly less badass VC knights) were also metal! Now I don't really have anything against the odd metal model, but lets face it, plastic is so much easier to work with, and much cheaper for us collectors. 

And that got me thinking about what currently metal models would really benefit from plastic sculpts. So I've set up a poll of what I think are the most likely candidates for each army.

(I left out High Elves since they just got new sculpts, and the only metal ones left can be gotten in plastic from Island of Blood.)


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Haven't had a proper look at the new H.Elf plastics yet, but I suspect some seriously nice Blood Knights can be converted from the new Dragon Princes.

On topic though, units in need of plasticising:

O+G
Savage Orcs : Being done so I'm a happy chap.
Shaman box: like the warboss box would be nice.
Pump Wagons: Don't think they NEED doingm but would be cool.

I'd kill people for a plastic squig box that can make herders + hoppers


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you missed a few:
WE Treekin (UUUUGGGGLLLLEEEE models, and too useful not to have)
WE Warhawk riders (hawks aren't too bad, but the riders are silly)
WE/HE Giant Eagles (too many people are looking for a good substitute)
VC Fell Bats, Bat Swarms,Black Coach (the coach id almodt half the weight of my entire VC army and is old.)
Harpies (they're in at least two armies and could use a re-do)
And why not a Bone Giant or Screaming Skull Catapult? Or any of the other war machines that are still in metal?

I'm not so enthused about Black Knights, as mine are mostly the old plastic Bretonnians. and I'm probably gonna use thw new Bretonnians if I ever field Blood Knights.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

There are lots, too many for a poll potentially though.

Whizzwang picked a few good ones (far more so than stone trolls...) Personally I would like to see plastic Treekin, get rid of those fugly, expensive models and have something more like the dryads.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

All of them! I voted questing knights, mainly because they would be beautiful models if GW didnt fuck them up. But deffintly everything Wood Elven is a priority, because in the whole army they have...3? Plastic kits? Ouch.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Waywatchers, Wardancers, Wild Riders, Warhawks, Great Eagles, Treemen, Treekin, Great Stag, Forest Dragon, Unicorn, Spellweaver Kit, Highborn Kit.


----------

